# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Запуск 1С из Конфигуратора, Win 7 64

## лым

Скачал по ссылке любезно предоставленной камрадом sas32fm универсальный патчер и ,о чудо!, все заработало!!! но при запуске по F5 1С возникает предупреждение - "Для выполнения отладки необходимо включить поддержку сетевого протокола TCP/IP"! После этого остается только нажать ОК и снова работать в конфигураторе...
Как лечить такую проблемуИ? хелп-хелп!!! эф один!!!! :)

----------

